# I think I understand my results... help please!



## Debrowe72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi there,

Last time I left a message I was a mess always exhausted, grumpy, overweight, heart paplpitations - you know the feeling...

I have now been on Levothyroxine for 4 months (50mg) and i can honestly say it has made a difference to my symptoms. Although they have not disappeared they are certainly improved and manageable.

i wanted to say thank you to those who ensured I forced the issue with my consultant. :hugs:

I have changed my diet completely. I have no more than 1500 cals most days and and eat no potatoes/bread - i also exercise at least 3 hrs per week. This makes a change from the 800 cals 10 hrs a week i used to have to do. It did take 2 months for the weight loss to commence but it is now at a steady 1-2lbs per week - I have at least another 42lbs to lose having lost 20lbs to date.

My query is in respect of my diagnosis. As yet i have not been diagnosed with Hashi's - simply thyroid problems(my sister has Hashi's). The latest test results would indicate the levothyroxin is doing its job but I am concerned by consultant will simply stop them as they levels look more normal - other than antibodies. Is it the antibodies which define Hashi's?

I would be grateful of any advice.

Dec 2009
TSH 4.3 (lab range 0.3-4.0)
Antibodies 228 (lab range <35)

March 2010
TSH 4.2 (lab range 0.3-4.0)
Antibodies 193 (lab range <35)
FT4 13.2 (lab range 10.0-24.0)

July 2010
TSH 0.2 (lab range 0.3-4.0) Low - but i feel so much better
Antibodies 177 (lab range <35)
FT4 22.3 (lab range 10.0-24.0)

Equally if i am misunderstanding the results please let me know - many thanks in advance

Deb


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debrowe72 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Last time I left a message I was a mess always exhausted, grumpy, overweight, heart paplpitations - you know the feeling...
> 
> ...


Hi Deb; nice to see you again and wow!! Congrats on the steady weight loss which is very very excellent!!

Your TSH and FT4 look great! Wonder what your FT3 would be? The docs never want to do that lab. Sad because Free T3 is your active hormone.

Anyway, what antibodies do you mean here. TPO (antimicrosomal?)


----------



## Debrowe72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Many thanks, Andros - a swift reply as ever 

My lab results say they are my thyroid autoantibodies - is this what links my symptoms to Hashi's?

Deb


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Deb,

I believe it is although Graves patients can also show TPO antibodies.

I am impressed that 50mcg of Levothyroxine could have such an impact on your lab results. I agree that FT-3 tests would be interesting to see as well.

Lovlkn


----------



## Debrowe72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for your response.

My consultant is really hard work - he is a diabetes endo who is obsessed that I am overweight and believes my symptoms are weight related and not thyroid so I had to get tough with him to get a second opinion from his thyroid expert colleagues before i received treatment.

How do I influence him to get my T3 tested and what do the results of such a test indicate?

Many thanks all

Deb


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Debrowe,

I have Hashimoto's and am a Type 2 Diabetic.

Regarding the little devils in Type 2 Diabetes; they are indeed white flour, most breads, rice, potatoes and a lot of other things, but those are the major culprits. [Try rye bread if you must have bread.] The 1500 calorie may well be suitable for you.

Re your question of Hashimoto's; the basis of diagnosis comes from positive outcome from various antibody tests. However, some people who eventually do turn out with a positive antibody test often do not show antibodies in the beginning. Then there's false positives and false negatives. I've had one endocrinologist tell me that he suspects Hashimoto's the minute he determines that his patient has other autoimmune disorders.

If you want to read more, check out this link:
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-overview

I really applaud you for the weight loss! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Debrowe72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks ever so much all for your feedback and if anyone wants the (made up) recipe for my wonderful veggie stuffing which gets put in a pepper or flat mushroom in practically every meal to replace potatoes/rice/pasta please let me know!!

I think the green tea is also helping.

I spent a day researching food which will aid weight loss and I am trying all of them at once as well as exercising!!

Let's hope I maintain the momentum. I'll post again in a couple of months to let you know how I am getting on with the meds and diet.

Thanks again.

D

:hugs:


----------

